# ugliest tank fish??



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those guys always remind me of pipa pipa frogs (surinam toads)








here is ones eggs hatching (warning, GROSS) http://www.youtube.com/v/aCayq56wHSA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

haha they are just erupting out of the back sweet


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

I think he looks sweet. I'd rock one of them in my tank


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

that catfish looks like some kind of kooky saltwater fish.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Well these fish aren't really ugly, but they look really creepy yet they are so cool. there are also alot of other monster fish that look really weird like some bichirs, snakeheads, and others. Overall its all about personal opinion

http://www.scotcat.com/images/oxydoras_niger2.jpg
http://scienceblogs.com/neurophilosophy/Australian_Lungfish_Five.JPG


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG that is nightmare material! Is it really a fish - it looks like an amphibian? Either way all I can say is Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Basically the opposite point of this thread, but...are those your CPD's in you avatar Markopolo??? Cant wait til mine color up like that! Such a beautiful fish. Ok, back to the ugly... lol


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

haha yeh gotta say i love the look of them! 

found this looking for ugly fish on google its a deep saltwater fish called a blobfish but damn haha creepy lookin


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

:hihi:


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

There's a freshwater eel at my LFS which is pretty damn ugly!


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> :hihi:


lol yeah thats a bit of an ugly fish


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> Those guys always remind me of pipa pipa frogs (surinam toads)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omg its like a gremlin! :icon_eek: that kinda made my stomach upset lol


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

how about this guy


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the blob fish is the coolest/weirdest/funniest/ugliest fish i have EVER seen, hands down! lol


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Torpedobarb said:


> :hihi:


LOL. Please explain?


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha, i think thats fairly self explanatory. That tank is big enough that thats the easiest way to clean algae off the lower glass. When i was servicing fishtanks in florida i had a couple of tanks around that size that i did every other week. And really... i wish that was the way i could have cleaned them! It was an absolute nightmare trying to get algae off of the lower glass and in corners. Sure, there are long handled scrapers...but you totally lose any leverage trying to get that low, not to mention how the handle is getting caught up in the ceiling and lights and whatever else. Magnet scrapers worked pretty good if they were used regularly, until you got down to the bottom couple of inches or into the corners. And as some of us probably know...SW algae is a whole new beast compared to most FW varieties. It can seriously be like concrete!

And really...how many of us havent dreamed of an aquarium that we could swim in!!??? lol Large tanks just bring a whole new set of logistics that most dont realize, only a few of which i just covered.


----------

